# Ebay Selling



## CircleTrack92 (Dec 19, 2011)

anyone else here have a hard time with buyers on ebay with used r/c items.


----------



## gmackhurry (Jan 4, 2012)

YES! they scam pretty well.
Most of them file a claim for half the money back and they keep the car.
They know most seller's will give in just to keep positive feedback.
I will never sell an RC on ebay because of this.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I have never had any problems with selling used rc stuff on E Bay, but then I give better deals than most.(Don't insist on outrageous prices for junk)*


----------



## Datagamers (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried to sell alot of things on ebay in the past including RC. What I have found is this. People will lie even if it meant there mother would burn in hell. I sold a MINT Rustler VXL used 2 times by me, only 3 weeks old and included the receipt. 

I packed it securely, shipped it priority at my cost as an upgrade to the buyer. He had paid but since I was new to paypal they held my money for 21 days while they waited for the buyer to leave feedback. So he finally left feedback on day 19 stating the item wasn't as promised, it has scratches, bad battery and a torn up transmission and he wanted a refund. 

So long story short this tool took the rustler, used it for almost 3 weeks, tore it up and then since he beat the crap out of it figured he would get or try to get his money back which he succeeded. I sent in pictures, receipt of sale, everything and it didn't matter. Paypal sided with him and to make it worse he NEVER sent the Rustler back. Had this repeated on a brand new T-Maxx never opened I ended up getting it back but it was beat to crap.

Moral here is I will NEVER sell anything RC related on ebay. Ebay and Paypal both side with the buyer on almost EVERYTHING unless you have some super duper ebay feedback and do alot of business through ebay will be the exception when they side with you. I don't care to do business using anyone who is so one sided when there is a good deal of money involved or on a hobby like this. In my eyes if Hobbytown and most LHS can do a no return on Eletrical items or hobby parts and cars then it should apply to ebay as well.


----------



## gmackhurry (Jan 4, 2012)

Look at the ratings for common eBay rc stores that sell in high volume. They have a ton of neg feedback. Way more then any other common high volume seller. I think some of the buyers have a big scam going on and this takes the validation out of the ratings. A friend of mine was scammed two times by rc buyers and it landed him 2 neg feedbacks. They both made bogus claims and tried to get half the money back. It happens way more then we would think.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

nitro4294 said:


> *I have never had any problems with selling used rc stuff on E Bay, but then I give better deals than most.(Don't insist on outrageous prices for junk)*


Same here.. and I don't try to make a lot of money on shipping cost either.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

DJ1978 said:


> Same here.. and I don't try to make a lot of money on shipping cost either.


*So true, I always include shipping in the listing price and state shipping is free as not to give the buyer anything to whine about. I find it irritating when you see a negative feedback because the buyer didn't agree with shipping charges.*


----------

